# HPQ Silicon Resources



## megalo (Jun 5, 2020)

*A LEADER IN HIGH PURITY QUARTZ EXPLORATION IN QUEBEC*
*A vertically integrated producer of Silicon Metal, Solar Grade Silicon Metal and polysilicon.
*​*PyroGenesis Increases Stake in HPQ Silicon *posted on May 26, 2020 10:32AM

*END OF DAY ALERT: HPQ-Silicon Resources (HPQ: TSX-V) Up 30% On 4.1M Shares *
posted on May 27, 2020 04:00PM
* 
INDUSTRY BULLETIN: All-electric Cessna Grand Caravan makes maiden flight*
posted on May 29, 2020 08:31AM​*TRADING ALERT: HPQ-Silicon Resources (HPQ: TSX-V) Up 25% On 3.3M Shares*
posted on Jun 01, 2020 11:47AM​
*END OF DAY ALERT: HPQ-Silicon Resources (HPQ: TSX-V) Up 18% On 4.2M Shares*
posted on Jun 01, 2020 04:00PM​


----------



## JohnTobbs (Jun 24, 2020)

First time I hear about this company. Thanks for interesting stats.


----------



## baker3232$ (Mar 13, 2018)

Pump and dump.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Q1 or Q2, 2022 will see if the company deliver a pilot plant for nano quartz and a pilot plant for fumed silica.
If the comapny does deliver then the next challenge is to enter both markets already dominated by larger players


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

This company has done nothing but lose money and issue new shares throughout its history. Clear pump & dump.


----------

